# NBA Regular Season GAME 1: Sacramento Kings @ Houston Rockets



## ThaShark316

*@*










*Kings​*




































PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim
SF: Peja Stojakovic
C: Brad Miller 
SG: Bonzi Wells 
PG: Mike Bibby​
*Rockets​*





































C: Yao Ming 
PF: Juwan Howard 
SF: Tracy McGrady 
SG: Derek Anderson 
PG: Rafer Alston​

Should be a fun opener as the Rockets host the 0-1 Kings at Toyota Center. The much talked about moves that the Rockets made will finally hit the floor wednesday night. Stromile Swift will come off the bench, while Derek Anderson starts at the two-guard position. The Kings look for a much needed W (somewhat) after a terrible start to the year with a 93-67 loss to the lowly Hornets.

I say we start off with a W!

Rockets 98
Kings 86


----------



## TracywtFacy

Can't believe the season's finally starting. Hopefully we'll start this season with a bang, not like last season where we were a .500 team until late in the season. Sactown got hammered today by the Hornets, hopefully we can do worse to them tomorrow.


----------



## Hakeem

My balls are blue with excitement.


----------



## BK_KingsFan

This is the second game of a back-to-back for the Kings. The Rockets will win this one.


----------



## Yao Mania

Welcome back thashark316, it's been a long offseason!!

Crossing my fingers that T-Mac will be at 100%... everything I've heard lately about him has been pretty discouraging.

quoting the wise Dikembe Mutumbo: "THIS IS OUR HOUSE HOUSTON, LETS GET THIS PLACE ROCKIN'!!"


----------



## kisstherim

I always have faith in the game threads started by Theshark316 :biggrin: 

Don't disappoint me,Rockets guys!!

Rockets:97

Kings:81


----------



## FirstRocket

Whether Rockets win or not, it really depend on their chemistry. Two new starters and Juwan Howard coming back from injury. But, I still think Rockets will win. However, the Kings will be hungrier after the lost to Hornets.


----------



## CrackerJack

FirstRocket said:


> Whether Rockets win or not, it really depend on their chemistry. Two new starters and Juwan Howard coming back from injury. But, I still think Rockets will win. However, the Kings will be hungrier after the lost to Hornets.


or they could be really low after their loss. hopefully their dreadful shooting continues and that our new signings can give us a good output. also hoping yao will bring up at least 20 and 10


----------



## The_Franchise

Bibby has always done well against us and will immediately put the perimeter D to the test. Tough assignment for Alston... if Bibby lights him up early Wesley will probably come off the bench to guard Bibby and DA will move to PG. Rockets should go to Yao early, since he usually has his way against Miller. Especially if McGrady isn't feeling "explosive" and his knees limit his play.

Yao 28 points, McGrady 19 (28 minutes)

Houston 92
Sacramento 81

Welcome back everyone!


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Hou-97
Sac-83

Heres to getting more wins at home this year. :twave:


----------



## houst-mac

I'm pretty sure that Rockets will open the season with a win over the Queens. T-Mac will make huge numbers by scoring 38/6/8/3stl/2blk and the finalscore will be 93-115 to the Rockets. 
Sacramento is going get hammered :rocket:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

v

Rockets-110
Monar..er..Kings-87


----------



## Pimped Out

Hakeem said:


> My balls are blue with excitement.


:laugh:

god i wish they'd show the games over here.


----------



## Minstrel

Should be a great season. Hope Mac isn't too limited.


----------



## Rickbarry

Yes, hopefully the rockets can get off to a nice start this year.

Rockets 113
Kings 90


----------



## On Thre3

please post the time and date in furture threads, thanks


----------



## Rocket

Finally the season is here! I expect tonight'sgame to be a tough matchup as Sacramento tries to make up for last night's horror showing against the Hornets...

Rockets 98
Kings 88


----------



## TracywtFacy

Don't worry, Yao will dominate Brad Miller and will lead the Rox to the W


----------



## ThaShark316

Aight Yall Here We Go!


----------



## TracywtFacy

Yao won the tip! Haven't seen that for a while...

Yao hit the first two shots for houston!!!


----------



## sherwin

Same stuff as last year. Nothings changed. Yao with 2 B.S. fouls and he's already been stripped by a guard.


----------



## kisstherim

geez,Yao 2nd foul


----------



## sherwin

T-Mac does not look good at all, those knees are bothering him.

Swift and Howard are on the floor together.


----------



## TracywtFacy

wow, Rox going small ball with JHo, Swift, DA, Rafer and TMac


Sac looking dangerous early...


----------



## sherwin

Whoa Swift just freakin charged at the basket


----------



## kisstherim

sherwin said:


> Whoa Swift just freakin charged at the basket


Stro scared the queens' crap out :banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy

Man I'm not watching the game... was it a nasty dunk on Miller??


edit: why is TMac missing so many free throws... and why is Miller scoring so much... and JHo is shooting so poorly


----------



## sherwin

GOD nobody but the PF's want to shoot on this team!!! Same problem as pre season. Its pissing me off!!


----------



## kisstherim

TracywtFacy said:


> Man I'm not watching the game... was it a nasty dunk on Miller??


forgot who's the victim,but that one was really nasty


----------



## sherwin

Man we are not looking good at all. It's gonna take some time for this team to gel.


----------



## TracywtFacy

down 27-18 after 1... not good


----------



## kisstherim

sherwin said:


> Man we are not looking good at all. It's gonna take some time for this team to gel.


that's partly because we have no leaders on the floor now,i guess.The knee problem apparently bothers TMAC a lot,and Yao was in the bench in most time of the 1st quarter.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Very ugly first quarter from the Rockets. Once Yao and T-Mac went to the bench, the Rockets' offense completely died.


----------



## sherwin

Brad Miller is the best PG on the floor right now.

At least Yao's hook shot is money. And he's demanding the ball. Just stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sherwin said:


> Brad Miller is the best PG on the floor right now.



Brad Miller is the key piece to their offense IMO.


----------



## TracywtFacy

Hey, we've got our old squad back in, and we're back in the game

can't believe how poor our FT shooting is


----------



## kisstherim

What a block by Yao:clap:


----------



## sherwin

man Jon Barry is on fire!!


----------



## kisstherim

U gotta love Jon Barry :banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy

Sure glad Jon Barry's playing great... I miss Bob Sura already


----------



## The_Franchise

Wow Barry doing a great job of... everything! Entry passing, defense, offense, passing he's doing it all. 

Wesley is killing us. Get Luther Head on the floor JVG.

Swift is playing like a vagabond. You have expect he will be more controlled as the season progresses.


----------



## sherwin

Swift comes in and we start sucking again..... 3 fouls already.... sorry but the new guys are not ready to play, sit down.


----------



## sherwin

well with all the issues down only 3 at half. lets hope theres a better 2nd.


----------



## The_Franchise

Sacramento is outrebounding us, outshooting us, and outpassing us. Yao and Swift are in foul trouble, our offense looks pretty discombobulated. Yet the Kings only lead by 3. Let's hope McGrady can get going in the 2nd half since the big men want to foul out before the 4th.


----------



## sherwin

DA sucking it up atm. I should +rep MRC everytime he screws up. 


What's the deal with T-Mac constantly falling for every one of Peja's pump fakes?


----------



## TracywtFacy

sherwin said:


> DA sucks. I should +rep MRC everytime he screws up.



Let's give the newcomers some time to settle in

edit: there you go, he just hit another 3


----------



## sherwin

TracywtFacy said:


> Let's give the newcomers some time to settle in



lol i know, i just meant at the moment not in general.


----------



## TracywtFacy

sherwin said:


> What's the deal with T-Mac constantly falling for every one of Peja's pump fakes?



Well if there's one person (other than TMac) you want to challenge a shot on, it's Peja... having said that, he should still back off a bit


This sucks, how is Bonzi (and the rest of them) getting so many rebounds, esp. on the offensive end?


----------



## sherwin

How is THAT continuation but it wasn't on Alston??

I see NBA reffing is still the worst in professional sports.


----------



## sherwin

Mutombo just immediately changes the dynamics of the game as soon as he steps in... just like last year. 

LED GED DEES PLAZE ROCKEENG!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

Gotta love Deke... what a player

currently 17-4 in the third quarter with 5 mins left... hope we can blow them out this quarter and save the suspense of a close game 


on another note Milwaukee just won their 2nd in a row over Nets, Bogut had another solid performance 10pt-17-reb-4ast... GO AUSSIE!! Show the nay-sayers


----------



## darknezx

Some observations from this game:

- Yao getting more low-post consideration, his position is far deeper than last season. More post moves! 

- Tmac getting little explosion from his present condition, bad.

- Anderson a nice pickup, good defender good passer, but surely he'll exercise his option and opt out after this season.

- Alston and Wesley, not finding their shot atm.

- Swift's bball IQ is rock bottom, he gets faked out on every possession, enuff said.

- Defensive rebounding needs to improve, Bonzi is getting a loose ball on the offensive end every now and then. 

- Dike, :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania

from tonight's play I guess Gumby was right in worrying about the team... we'd be lucky to walk out of this with a win


----------



## The_Franchise

Well... I think it's safe to say SAR has outplayed Swift tonight. Again, if we didn't have Juwan Howard I think Abdur-Rahim would have been the clear cut choice in FA. But Swift will be good for this team... just needs to simmer down.


----------



## darknezx

True, but I'm happy with Howard so far. He's been mean on the offensive boards, but against a tougher opponent who take better shots we'd be gone. 

But I'm disappointed with Swift, I expected much better rebounding. The way he's rebounding, I think I'd rather take an 80 year old Dike anytime.


----------



## sherwin

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Well... I think it's safe to say SAR has outplayed Swift tonight. Again, if we didn't have Juwan Howard I think Abdur-Rahim would have been the clear cut choice in FA. But Swift will be good for this team... just needs to simmer down.


Swift does not seem very smart of a player. We need to get him the ball in positions where he doesn't have to decide, just use his athleticism. Is that possible?


----------



## darknezx

Why was there continuation for Bonzi? He didn't even make the shot, wasn't it Miller who got that basket?


----------



## TracywtFacy

sherwin said:


> Swift does not seem very smart of a player. We need to get him the ball in positions where he doesn't have to decide, just use his athleticism. Is that possible?



might have to start running harder for him to get more finishes on the fast break, maybe? 


7 points up going into the last quarter, we better get this W


----------



## The_Franchise

Ohhh what a pass by Yao! That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## darknezx

sherwin said:


> Swift does not seem very smart of a player. We need to get him the ball in positions where he doesn't have to decide, just use his athleticism. Is that possible?


We'd have to look into getting a motion offence in play, or make him run the base lines, so Yao can hand it to him in the low post. Or he can make some cuts, and Alston can dump it to him. Of course, running the break would be the best bet, but I doubt the Rockets are that well equipped to run consistently, especially since I'd not want Yao/Tmac to tire out.


----------



## sherwin

Yet another foul on Yao. Would you expect anything else? It's like the refs take pleasure out of calling fouls on him.


----------



## kisstherim

Can anybody enlighten me how's that an offensive foul?


----------



## The_Franchise

sherwin said:


> Swift does not seem very smart of a player. We need to get him the ball in positions where he doesn't have to decide, just use his athleticism. Is that possible?


Agreed, we have to get him the ball when he has momentum going towards the basket. Pick and roll and backdoor cuts sound right to me. 

On another note, Jon Barry really knows how to use Yao Ming. He is the ideal player you want surrounding a big man. He knows how to get Yao the ball. He can cut to the basket. He can knock down open shots. Great catch and shoot player. Luther Head should be his understudy, there is so much to learn from Barry...


----------



## darknezx

Meh, Yao's 20/10 might not be tonight..


----------



## Hakeem

Yao looks damn good. Definitely stronger.

I've always thought Swift a bit stupid and not very good. He surprised me in the preseason, but at the moment, he's back to what I always thought he was.

Barry and Mutombo good for us again, same as last season.


----------



## TracywtFacy

darknezx said:


> Meh, Yao's 20/10 might not be tonight..



No, I think Yao will close out the game strong, and finish with more than 20/10...


----------



## sherwin

Did I just hear *16 rebounds* for Bonzi Wells?


Now will Swift please show us SOMETHING....


----------



## Hakeem

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Agreed, we have to get him the ball when he has momentum going towards the basket. Pick and roll and backdoor cuts sound right to me.


Yeah. He seems like a young Shawn Kemp, actually (that's not a particularly good thing, btw). He'd just run about, roll to the basket, hoping for a nice lob. No brains, no moves, but he was still effective because they knew how to use him.


----------



## darknezx

He might not see the floor again, since the Rockets might just go on a 8-2 run and close the game. I'm already happy with the 10 rebounds, 20 points is just icing on the cake. I'll just take 4 points from Dike and give that to Yao. I'm sure old Dike wont mind.


----------



## TracywtFacy

sherwin said:


> Did I just hear *16 rebounds* for Bonzi Wells?



yeh along with 7 TOs


----------



## sherwin

Swift this is not volleyball its basketball, grab the damn ball. He's a liability out there right now.

Yao with 20/10, he was on course for a much bigger game but the refs decided they didn't want to see that tonight.


----------



## kisstherim

darknezx said:


> Meh, Yao's 20/10 might not be tonight..


uh-oh :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

Hakeem said:


> Yao looks damn good. Definitely stronger.
> 
> I've always thought Swift a bit stupid and not very good. He surprised me in the preseason, but at the moment, he's back to what I always thought he was.
> 
> Barry and Mutombo good for us again, same as last season.


 He really does look very sharp offensively. Not rushing into his shots or forcing, just waiting for the double to leave and if not, passing out. He's also quicker and stronger, which only means better positioning for him. Unstoppable offensively, very Shaq-like.


----------



## sherwin

J-Ho simply has no offensive post game, please get him back in the elbow

Come on Rockets cover the 7.5pt spread to give me $5


----------



## TracywtFacy

Rafer with the 3 ball, that's game over....


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow, Bonzi Wells stacking up the stats sheet tonight, 17 rebounds??

Yao with 22 and 10 in 25 mins, nice. No reason why he won't average more than 20+ppg this season

It's Luther Head time! We want Head, we want Head!!


----------



## darknezx

Barry.. what would we do without him..


----------



## sherwin

JB was awesome. And we covered the spread. Good 2nd half compared to the 1st.


----------



## TracywtFacy

darknezx said:


> Barry.. what would we do without him..



Indeed... well, by no means a totally convincing win, but it was comfortable enough in the end. Remember Sac got embarrassed by one of the lesser teams in the league yesterday and came out firing, but went cold again as the game wore on...

Seriously, JB was the hero today but no way I want to rely solely on his efforts on a consistent basis, so JVG has some time now to analyse the game and figure out how to get the chemistry right for this team.


Now we gotta wait till Saturday for the next game against New Orleans


----------



## Rocket

It was a nice victory and I'm glad we were able to win even with Yao and Stro being in foul trouble much of the game...however, I did have some concerns:

* defensive rebounding: The Kings got 14 offensive rebounds which meant plenty of second chances...against legit contenders that wont cut it...Howard and Yao were our only rebounding threats tonight, and Mutombo shouldve played a lot sooner with JVG knowing that we were struggling defensively...

* FT shooting: 17-25...this will likely be solved with practice so I'm not too concerned...could just be due to anxiety...

* Foul trouble: Yao and Stro need to learn to play D with their feet, not the body...they react too slowly and seem unprepared with opponents...which means they need to spend more time in the film room...

* I still dont like the idea of Wesley sitting and DA starting...its not that I feel Wes is better than DA, its just that I feel he's the best player for that particular starting lineup...

I know its only the first game, so I wont overanalyze or whine too loud...but it concerned me that a lot of our problems were on the defensive side of the ball, when I expected most of our issues to come on the offensive end...


----------



## Yao Mania

Just saw the highlights on NBA.com, and was thinking about that thread MRC started about Yao not passing the ball outside enough


----------



## Hakeem

I'm getting excited about Yao all of a sudden. I'm not usually the sort to get excited about one game. But I just have this feeling...


----------



## CrackerJack

guards excluding JB were average today at the best. yao topping the assists with 4?? we need more production from Skip and DA


----------



## Brian34Cook

Do ya'll think Luther will get some playing time eventually? Just asking


----------



## HotGirlTracie

Nice win!

I hope we play Head a little more in the future.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Missed the game. Saw the highlights on the news. Interesting game thread.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

T-mac talking about his knees was not encouraging at all


----------



## Minstrel

The only thing holding Yao back from being a monster center is foul trouble. When he's on the floor, he's unstoppable.

22 points and 10 boards in 25 minutes is incredible.


----------



## sherwin

Seriously, if Yao gets to be on the floor for 36-38mins like everyone else, he'd put up like 28ppg. And he shot 62%. It's too bad the officiating has to be Yao's main competition.


----------



## Pimped Out

> "Oh man, 40-year-old Jon Barry goes off for 24 points," McGrady said, glancing a few lockers down with a smile on his face. "What that means is, he's gonna be unbearable."


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3435225
hahahaha


----------



## Hakeem

Mutombo is a one-man wrecking crew.


----------



## Yao Mania

Brian34Cook said:


> Do ya'll think Luther will get some playing time eventually? Just asking


Depends on how DA and Wesley plays actually - if they both continue to suck then JVG will probably use Head a little more. Our guard rotation's just so deep right now, and chances are one of DA/Wesley/Barry, all veterans, will step up in any one game, so there's just very little to justify PT for Head.


----------



## Minstrel

I wish Mutombo were as young as Mac and Yao. Mutombo is going to be impossible to replace if he retires after this season. I hope he keeps playing. He seems ageless.


----------



## The_Franchise

Minstrel said:


> I wish Mutombo were as young as Mac and Yao. Mutombo is going to be impossible to replace if he retires after this season. I hope he keeps playing. He seems ageless.


 He isn't 40 yet. If Parish could go to 42-43 (what was it?), I don't see why Deke can't spend another 3 or so years with us. Especially if he plays sporadically off the bench and we can stay close to reaching the Finals every year.


----------



## tone wone

for all we know Deke could be 28


----------



## the wall

Jon Barry may be the greatest and is clearly the most entertaining player in the history of the NBA. I'm still mad at Joe Dumars for getting rid of him; he brings so much energy to the game!


----------



## Demiloy

tone wone said:


> for all we know Deke could be 28


Actually, I think's he's probably older than we think, not younger.


----------



## TracywtFacy

Demiloy said:


> Actually, I think's he's probably older than we think, not younger.



Indeed, maybe 58... then again, when you hear him speak, more like 78... they only explanation is that he is one of those one-in-a-million people whose physique just doesn't wear out at that mid-life stage like normal people do... He is great


----------



## Hakeem

He started basketball relatively late, so his body hasn't been subject to the same wear and tear as that of other 38-year olds.


----------

